# Green beans for a new coffee lover



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello,

I posted a thread over in the introductions found here http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?15760-New-coffee-lover-with-a-budget.

Any comments on the system I am looking to get would be nice (Eureka Mignon + Gene Cafe + Silvia), I am new to espresso but have been using my moka for a while. I was wondering what you guys think would be a good green bean to start with, something with quite a complex flavor but at not a top tier price. I can see myself burning and just ruining some before I understand the process and I think it would be quite good to know what they should taste like if roasted properly.

Any advice, or direction where to look?

Thanks


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Well you could buy a green from HasBean you like the sound of, and also buy a 250g of roasted at the same time. HasBean provide good guidlines for how far they like to take the roast, and then you can compare colour and taste between the two?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Have to agree with the previous post. Get some greens from someone who sells the same roasted if you want to know what you should be aiming at. Only problem with Has Bean is that their Greens are quite pricey although they give good info on where to roast them to. A cheaper alternative would be someone like Rave

Edit:

Also check out this thread for who sells Greens

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?15738-The-Green-Bean-List


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you are going to take the plunge and get a Gene roaster, would be a good idea to bulk buy beans. Have a look at Bella Barista's site. At the moment they have some Brazilian Daterra beans at £99.00 for 12.5kg. These are top quality. BB also do a couple of offerings a year of 20kg for £90.00 - 10 different beans 2kg. Incredible value. Bulk buying makes sense as you will need to experiment and gain experience. Gene is very easy to get the hang of. There is also a very useful database -

https://creator.zoho.com/davec_coffeetime/coffeetime-shared-roasting-log/#Page:Coffee_roasting_reports1

gives really helpful advice from fellow roasters on roast profiles.


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

I do like the idea of buying a large supply, I checked hasbean and around £50 for 2kg green seems steep, where as the price at Bella is very attractive. How would I go about storing green beans and for how long can I expect they will keep?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Pillowcases are ideal

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/green-coffee-storage


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

So if I were to follow this method they would last? A few months, 6 9 12 18?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Some will last longer than others but 9 months should be OK as a minimum


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

That sounds good. Although I am spending some money now on equipment I would like to minimise the cost of wastage.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Geordie Boy said:


> Some will last longer than others but 9 months should be OK as a minimum


Read in Ukkers 'All About Coffee' that beans can improve with age? Anyone else know much about this?


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

I also read something similar that sounds producers age beans to adopt a signature flavour before selling?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm sure I've heard Steve at HB commenting that some beans can get better with age


----------



## Going banana's (Apr 8, 2014)

Geordie Boy said:


> Pillowcases are ideal


ive read conflicting opinions on whether greens need air circulation, i havent read in to it but am undecided. I do notice that hard fruit and veg that dont let off much moisture store better in plastic


----------

